# puto



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Olá:
Gostaria de saber o significado do termo _puto_ nesta frase:
"Ele [meu pai] tinha ficado muito puto com o meu comportamento [dum garoto] na noite anterior".
Cumprimentos,
PBZ


----------



## Carfer

'Zangado', 'danado', 'furioso'.


----------



## olivinha

É exatamente o que o Carfer diz acima, mas para um adjetivo em espanhol igualmente pesado e vulgar eu escolheria _cabreado_.


----------



## coquis14

Creo que en español sudamericano diríamos : "Estaba muy caliente".

Saludos


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

O adjetivo na frase da minha dúvida é pesado e vulgar?


----------



## aloappaola

Oi Pedro
Olha, o uso de "puto" na tua frase se tornou uma coisa muito comum no Brasil, para dizer que se está muito zangado com alguma coisa. Eu posso te dizer que uso com muita frequencia, sem nenhum problema. Mas isso é uma coisa que se diz para pessoas conhecidas. Porém, não é uma coisa para se dizer numa linguagem mais formal, como por exemplo, em uma reunião de trabalho, ou congresso, ou coisas assim.
Resumindo: Não vejo como vulgar ou pesado. Vejo normal para falar com pessoas conhecidas, porém deselegante para uma coisa mais formal.
Mas isso também é apenas minha opinião, tem gente que acha isso horrível, apesar de ser muito comum escutar

Abç


----------



## Carfer

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> O adjetivo na frase da minha dúvida é pesado e vulgar?


 
Efectivamente, é. Suponho que não estará etimologicamente relacionado com a palavra que se lhe assemelha, mas é um termo do calão. Aliás, já agora, em Portugal '_puto_' também pode ser usado para as negativas, de forma parecida com o '_pas_' francês (_'não fazer puto', 'não dizer puto')_ com o significado de _'absolutamente nada'._ Mas continua a ser calão.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Obrigado, Carfer e aloappaola. Serei todo ouvidos na minha próxima viagem a RJ, talvez possa compreender esse e outros regionalismos (por certo, o personagem que falou a frase da minha dúvida é carioca, por isso acho que o termo puto é coloquial no Brasil e calão no Portugal).
Cumprimentos.


----------



## olivinha

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Obrigado, Carfer e aloappaola. Serei todo ouvidos na minha próxima viagem a RJ, talvez possa compreender esse e outros regionalismos (por certo, o personagem que falou a frase da minha dúvida é carioca, por isso acho que o termo puto é coloquial no Brasil e calão no Portugal).
> Cumprimentos.


Oi, Pedro.
É tão coloquial como _cabreado_. Acrescento que há uma diferença entre dizer _puto_ e _furioso, zangado _ou_ danado_. Na tua próxima viagem ao Rio, sugiro cautela antes de dizer ou (principalmente) escrever _puto_. Podem te interpretar mal.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Obrigado pela sugestão, olivinha.

Ahora necesito una traducción local, porque nadie en mi región (creo que en toda Hispanoamérica, no lo sé) dice _cabreado_. _Caliente_, como sugirió coquis14, es bastante buena pero cada vez pierde terreno ante la connotación sexual del término en mi región.


----------



## olivinha

Ok, Pedro, ¿cómo dirías entonces _muy pero que muy enojado_? 

PD: En España sí que es común decir _cabreado, cabrearse, cabreo_.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Cierto, lo más cercano sería _enojadísimo_. Ah, mil gracias.


----------



## olivinha

De nada y ¡buen viaje!


----------



## brasileirinho

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Obrigado, Carfer e aloappaola. Serei todo ouvidos na minha próxima viagem a RJ, talvez possa compreender esse e outros regionalismos (por certo, o personagem que falou a frase da minha dúvida é carioca, por isso acho que o termo puto é coloquial no Brasil e calão no Portugal).
> Cumprimentos.




Vale dizer que não é somente no Rio de Janeiro que se usa 'puto' com esse sentido. Pelo menos aqui no norte de São Paulo também se aplica.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Obrigado pela sugestão, olivinha.
> 
> Ahora necesito una traducción local, porque nadie en mi región (creo que en toda Hispanoamérica, no lo sé) dice _cabreado_. _Caliente_, como sugirió coquis14, es bastante buena pero cada vez pierde terreno ante la connotación sexual del término en mi región.


 
Por ahí escuché a un panameño usar _cabreado._ Yo diría: "*emputado*" , o "*encabronado*"  (Así:  rsrsrsrs). 
Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em português, a palavra que poderia ser usada no lugar de "puto" nessa frase, seria "brabo", e não ofenderia a ninguém. "Zangado" é outra boa opção.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que não errei: é "brabo" mesmo. "Bravo", além de "zangado" também tem o sentido de "valente", que "brabo" não tem.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que não errei: é "brabo" mesmo. "Bravo", além de "zangado" também tem o sentido de "valente", que "brabo" não tem.



Tem razão. Num princípio eu pensei que se tratava de um erro, mas não. Verifiquei a palavra "brabo" no Aurélio e aparecem 10 acepções. A seguir consultei o Dicionário de Expressões Populares Portuguesas de Guilherme A. Simões, porém diz textualmente: 
_*Brabo*: irado; valente; atilado._ 
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. 
TT.


----------



## Nanon

Peço desculpas, eu queria editar o post anterior dizendo que eu também verifiquei e que o erro era meu, e apaguei o post! Obrigada, WSE!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Don *Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar*, para que fique claro, esta conclusão é incorreta





Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> ...acho que o termo puto é coloquial no Brasil e calão no Portugal...


Faço minhas (con permiso) as palavras de *olivinha*


olivinha said:


> ...sugiro cautela antes de dizer ou (principalmente) escrever _puto_. Podem te interpretar mal.


Também devo esclarecer que não de trata de regionalismo. O termo é usado de Norte a Sul neste e outros sentidos, _mas continua sendo calão_.





Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> ...esse e outros regionalismos...


Há uma diferença entre ser muito usado e ser "linguagem limpa" (pelo menos antigamente, dizíamos "que pode ser usada em presença de senhoras" ). Talvez um pouco de perspectiva histórica ajude a entender o ponto de vista de pessoas mais jovens:

De meados dos anos 60 a meados dos 70 (especialmente 1968) houve um movimento quase universal de rebeldia e liberação. Um dos resultados, pelo menos no Brasil foi a aceitação do uso de calão entre jovens de ambos os sexos, o que antes era considerado ofensivo. Mesmo assim, entendia-se tacitamente que o uso "não estava liberado" frente a pessoas mais idosas (para nós, naquela época, mais de 30 anos de idade jeje ). De lá para cá, nós passamos a ser os idosos  e, enquanto alguns limparam sua linguagem, outros continuaram "boca-suja". Além disso, quase sempre há uma diferença entre o linguajar quando se trata com pessoas conhecidas ou com estranhos. É uma dinâmica interessante que complica as coisas para quem vem de fora. Assim que, outra vez, apoio o conselho de *olivinha*.

A respeito de "brabo", concordo com *WhoSoyEu*


WhoSoyEu said:


> ...é "brabo" mesmo. "Bravo", além de "zangado" também tem o sentido de "valente", que "brabo" não tem.


Se me permite, creio que de São Paulo para baixo a preferência é por "bra*v*o" e não "brabo".

Até mais ver...


----------



## olivinha

O nosso Cool sempre explica as coisas tintim por tintim, com _background _histório e tudo.  Todo un lujo.
Só queria acrescentar que se diz também _pê ou pê da vida _para evitar o _puto_ ou _puta_ (_pê_ = nome da letra _p_). No caso do exemplo do Pedro:
"Ele tinha ficado muito pê da vida com o meu comportamento na noite anterior."


----------



## Nanon

coolbrowne said:


> Se me permite, creio que de São Paulo para baixo a preferência é por "bra*v*o" e não "brabo".


Ahhhh! Não estava tão errada então...  A relação ES-VE "bravo" -> PT-BR (SP) "bravo" era tão óbvia que nem pensei que podia ser "brabo". Coisas do meu inconsciente que mudam a percepção da oposição b/v...


----------



## Vanda

No meu rincão também, diremos bravo dependendo da idade e do meio em que vivemos. Quis dizer com isso que você poderá encontrar alguém mais idoso, na cidade grande, dizendo brabo e o resto do pessoal dizendo bravo. E em lugares pequenos, também, o brabo será a escolha do pessoal um pouquinho mais idoso.


----------

